# Wanted: Screen Mesh for electronics cabinet



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

I am looking to replace the glass panel in my AV cabinet with a dark screen mesh. So we can close the door, but still allow air flow and IR to go through.

I am having a hard time finding the right search terms in Google.

Any idea what key words I should be sending?
Or better yet, any recommendations on sites to get it from?

Only need about a 2.5ft by 4ft piece.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Try searching for "speaker mesh fabric".


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You could also try using window screen fabric. You should be able to get black screen at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I get a lot of this type of stuff from Parts Express:

http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?srchExt=CAT&srchCat=140


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I checked with a friend who does very high end home theater work. He said he knows of no IR transparent cloth and they have had spotty and inconsistent results with metal screen. They prefer the certainty of Dinky Link products.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> I checked with a friend who does very high end home theater work. He said he knows of no IR transparent cloth and they have had spotty and inconsistent results with metal screen. They prefer the certainty of Dinky Link products.


That's exactly why I suggested fabric screen, which is generally made of fiberglass. That should be IR transparent, and can be gotten in grey or charcoal.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Oops, I missed the "IR transparent" requirement...


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the links, very helpful


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Please keep in mind that although acoustically transparent speaker mesh material is IR transparent, it is NOT as transparent in regards to air flow. If your concern is to allow your components to "breath" without having to leave the cabinet doors open, then putting speaker mesh probably will not help.

I have an entertainment cabinet that houses an AV receiver, along with several D* HD DVRs. To keep the look consistent with the mesh of the center channel speaker enclosure, we also put speaker mesh on the cabinet doors.

It turned out that the temperature in the cabinets (we have a temp gauge in there) would still be too high and we had to leave the doors open to allow sufficient air flow to cool it down.

We ended up removing the mesh from the cabinet doors and now it just looks like "spotless glass" on those doors.

I am now considering putting a large-opening, thin metal mesh on the doors instead. Sort of like a chicken-wire type, speaker grill.


----------



## tlm1939 (Feb 22, 2010)

Try Rockler products (rockler. com) that are available to woodworking hobby enthusiasts, search on screens or grille.


----------



## Leonardo Rosel (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi. I found link which I think will be very helpful in solving your dilemma. You can also check DIY book or check the Lifestyle Network site. You'll surely learn a lot from that site. btw,here the link I just found, http://www.parts-express.com/wizards...AT&srchCat=140

forex


----------

